# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  कंधार विमान अपहरण (विस्तारपूर्ण)- काश ये कहानी सच न होती

## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों पिछले दिनों मुझे एक डॉक्युमेंट्री देखने का अवसर मिला..  डॉक्युमेंट्री भारत कि एयर इंडिया के विमान IC-814  के अपहरण के ऊपर थी..
हम सभी उस अपहरण के बारे में जानते हैं.. लेकिन यकीन मानिये डॉक्युमेंट्री  में विस्तार से दिखाए गए घटनाक्रम किसी रोचक कहानी से कम नहीं लगे मुझे..  जब ये अपहरण हुआ था तब मेरी उम्र इतनी नहीं थी कि मुझे इन घटनाओं कि  गंभीरता का पता हो! 

तो IC-814  के अपहरण के बारे में ही विस्तार से बताने कि कोशिश करूँगा,,*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सारा मैटर खुद से लिखने के कारन सूत्र को गति दे पाना आसान नहीं रहेगा मेरे  लिए.. इसलिए शायद थोडा समय लगे.. कहीं गलती हो रही हो तो कृपया ध्यान  देना..*

----------


## marwariladka

भाई बड़ा बेसब्री से इंतज़ार कर रहा हूँ इस सूत्र के अपडेट  होने का..मुझे भी इस घटना क्रम के बारे में जानना है.....बिस्तार से बताओ  मित्र..अपना समय लो..हम इंतज़ार करेंगे..

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बात है क्रिसमस की एक पूर्व शाम की..सन 1999,

पहला दिन-दिसम्बर 24, 1999. (काठमांडू,नेपाल)

काठमांडू के एअरपोर्ट पर खड़ा विमान नयी दिल्ली के लिए उड़ान भरने को तैयार.. कप्तान, सह कप्तान या सह-चालक और इंजिनियर उड़ान से पूर्व नियमित जाँच करने में व्यस्त!
178  यात्री, जिनमें से ज्यादातर नेपाल से थोड़े दिनों की छुटियाँ बिताकर वापिस अपने घर जा रहे हैं..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शाम के 4  बजने के बाद विमान ने नयी दिल्ली की लिए उड़ान भरी.. सब कुछ नोर्मल ही था.. 
**शीघ्र** ही विमान ने भारतीय वायु अंतरिक्ष पार कर लिया! एयर होस्टेस यात्रियों को हल्का नाश्ता देने में व्यस्त हो गया..

केबिन  सदस्यों में से एक अनिल शर्मा के अनुसार- मैंने कैप्टेन और अन्य कोक्क-पिट  के मेम्बेर्स को ड्रिंक्स ऑफर करने का मन बनाया और उन्हें चाय या काफ्फी  देने के बाद जैसे ही मैं कॉकपिट से बाहर निकला तो बाहर का दृश्य बदल चूका  था.. कुछ लोग चेहरे पर मास्क लगाये हुए थे और उन्होंने मुझ पर अपनी बन्दूक  तान दी.मैंने अपना इंटर-कोम* *पर कप्तान को सावधान करना चाहा , लेकिन असफल  रहा!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*तभी  अपहर्ताओं में एक कोक्पित में घुस जाता है और कप्तान को डराना शुरू कर  देता है.. वो पायलट को बार बार पश्चिम की तरफ विमान उड़ाने को कहता है !*
* इतनी देर में ही चार अन्य भारी  हथियारों से लैस अपहर्ताओं ने पुरे जहाज पर कब्ज़ा कर लिया और उनकी आवाज को  पुरे जहाज में सुना जा सकता था वो बार बार यात्रियों के सामने रखे भोजन को  नीचे गिरा देने को बोल रहे थे.. सभी यात्रियों ने अपना भोजन नीचे रख दिया!*
* उसके  बाद उन सभी को अपनी सीट्स बदलने के लिए मजबूर कर दिया गया.. बच्चों को अलग  कर दिया गया.सभी साथी यात्रियों को एक दुसरे से अलग बैठा दिया गया,*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*यही  वो समय था जब कप्तान से कोक्पिट  से घोषणा की--
मैं आपका कैप्टेन बोल रहा  हूँ, हमारा विमान हाई-जेक हो चूका है आप सभी  यात्री कृपया संयम से काम लें  और अपहर्ताओं की बात मान लें..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*एक  यात्री (अरुण)के अनुसार- 
मैं अपनी सीट से अपनी बेटी को देखने के लिए एक  बार उठा लेकिन अपहर्ताओं ने मुझे बैठे रहने को कहा, लेकिन बाद में उन्होंने  मेरे रोष को देखते हुए एक बार जल्दी से मुड़कर देख लेने की इजाजत देदी!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इधर  कोकपिट में कप्तान**(पायलट) हाई-जेकर को ये विश्वास दिलाने में नाकाम रहा कि प्लेन  के अंदर इतना इंधन नहीं है कि** प्लेन को लाहोर(पाकिस्तान) तक उड़ाया जा सके  जो की उनका पहला पसंदीदा गंतव्य स्थान था !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*
**कप्तान के अनुसार--- 
उसने मुझसे पुछा की हमारे पास कितना इंधन है..मैंने कहाँ की सिर्फ इतना की दिल्ली तक उड़ सकें,. तब उसने पुछा कि ऐसा कैसे संभव है.. अगर आपातकालीन स्थिति में प्लेन को निर्धारित स्थान पर नहीं उतरा जा सकता तो तुम्हारे वैकल्पिक स्थान कोन से होंगे,*_
उसके  ऐसा पूछने पर मैं आश्चर्यचकित रह गया,, हाई-जेकर जानता था की इस स्थिति  में हमारे विकल्प बॉम्बे या अहमदाबाद हैं! इसीलिए मैंने कहा अहमदाबाद! तब  हाई-जेकर को थोडा गुस्सा आया और उसने मुझसे कहा कि  जब तुम बॉम्बे और अहमदाबाद तक उड़ सकते हो तो लाहोर क्यूँ नहीं.. लाहोर तो  बॉम्बे और अहमदाबाद की तुलना में दिल्ली से बहुत नज़दीक है!_

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्र ये घटना ही ऐसी थी कि कोई भी रो पड़े! प्रविष्टि न 110 में उस डॉक्युमेंट्री का लिंक दिया गया है! समय लगे तो देखना जरूर!*





> नपुंसक सत्ता , धर्म के नाम पे , जाति के नाम पे बंटा हुआ  समाज , और उस पर आकंठ तक फैला भ्रष्टाचार..!
> क्या कहूँ ? अपने ह्रदय के उदगार कैसे व्यक्त करूँ ?
> मेरी मातृभूमि को डंस रहे इन नागों को कैसे कुचल दूं ?
> कई बार इन विचारों में उलझा रहता हूँ ..!
> फिर यही लगता है "पहले हम सुधरें फिर देश सुधरेगा "
> आपने जिस तरह इस घटनाक्रम का चित्रण किया , सच कहूँ ... रुला दिया 
> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*और साथ ही पुरानी गलतियों से सीख लेने की!* 


> सही कहा आज क्रांति की जरूरत है

----------


## marwariladka

> बंधू आपके लिए उस डॉक्युमेंट्री का लिंक दे रहा हूँ! समय निकाल कर देखिएगा जरूर! 
> *कंधार विमान अपहरण (विस्तारपूर्ण)- काश ये कहानी सच न होती 				*


 मजा आ गया मित्र...सच में आप लाजवाब हो...ऐसा सजीव चित्रण कभी नहीं देखा न सुना...धन्यवाद् आपके लिंक के लिए......

----------


## sangita_sharma

ये सूत्र तो आज ही देखा कमाल हे रोज़ अन्तर्वासना पर आती हु  मुझे आज भी याद हे मै कोलेज में 2nd इयर में पढ़ती थी मेरा भी कोईपहचान  का  उस विमान में था ये सारा घटना क्रम मैंने टी.व् पर रोज़ देखा था रोज़ टी.व् चेनलों द्वारा नई खबर दी जाती जो उनकी टी आर पि को बढाती थी ज़्यादातर  चेनल ने अपनी सामजिक ज़िम्मेदारी समझ कर कोई काम ढंग से नहीं किया ऊस पर अप्रहत लोगो के परिवार वालों की तीखी प्रतिक्रियाये जिसमे सर्कार पर यात्रियों को छुड़ाने का दबाव होता था जी न्यूज़ नामक चेनल  ने वाकई में बढ़िया काम किया था उसने७ दिनों के भीतर ही  बताया था की अप्रहनकर्ता कैसे बंदूकें और हतियार विमान में ले जाने में सफल हुए  कैसेदरअसल अप्रहनकर्ता काठमांडू में जाली पासपोर्ट और टिकिटों के सहारे विमान में हथियारों समेत प्रविष्ट हुए थे नेपाल एअरपोर्ट पर कंहा और किस तरह चुक हुई ये सब भी बताया गया था  सच वो सात दिन तो ऐसे थे की लगता था हमारा जीवन ही रुक गया था जन्हा तक मैंने सुना हे रुबिन ने आतंकवादियों सेकिसी बात पर  बहुत बहस की थी तब आतंकवादियों ने उसे मारा पर यंहा उनकी पत्नी रचना की दाद देनी पड़ेगी वो अपने पति क जाने के जाने के बाद भी अपने सास ससुर का सहारा बनी हुई हे

----------


## SUNIL1107

*बेहद रोचक एवं मार्मिक सूत्र*

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

*इस अतुलनीय योगदान के लिये धन्यवाद...........*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मुझे ख़ुशी है कि आपको संतुष्ट कर सका!* 


> मजा आ गया मित्र...सच में आप लाजवाब हो...ऐसा सजीव चित्रण कभी नहीं देखा न सुना...धन्यवाद् आपके लिंक के लिए......

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सीमा जी, आपका स्वागत है सूत्र में! मैं भी एक बार उस विमान के एक यात्री  से मिला था! वो बेचारा दिल्ली में एशियन पेंट की दूकान चलाता था! और एशियन  पेंट कि कम्पनी के द्वारा ही उसे नेपाल का एक फ्री ट्रिप मिला था! उसके  अनुसार इस घटना के कईं साल बाद तक भी पुलिस ने उन सब से बहुत पूछताछ कि और  यही नहीं उसका कहना था कि उस विमान में होने के कारण उन्हें सिर्फ विमान के  अंदर ही परेशानी का सामना नहीं करना पड़ा बल्कि बाहर आकर आजतक भी पुलिस के  चक्कर काटने पद रहे हैं! कभी गवाही देने के लिए और कभी किसी और कानूनी  व्यवहार को पूरा करने के लिए! 

और यदि आपका कोई पहचान का था फिर तो आप को बहुत कुछ पता होगा विमान में घटी  घटनाओं के बारे में! यदि संभव हो तो कृपया सूत्र में योगदान दें और हम  सबको अवगत करवाएं!!*  



> ये सूत्र तो आज ही देखा कमाल हे रोज़ अन्तर्वासना पर आती हु  मुझे आज भी याद हे मै कोलेज में 2nd इयर में पढ़ती थी मेरा भी कोईपहचान  का  उस विमान में था ये सारा घटना क्रम मैंने टी.व् पर रोज़ देखा था रोज़ टी.व् चेनलों द्वारा नई खबर दी जाती जो उनकी टी आर पि को बढाती थी ज़्यादातर  चेनल ने अपनी सामजिक ज़िम्मेदारी समझ कर कोई काम ढंग से नहीं किया ऊस पर अप्रहत लोगो के परिवार वालों की तीखी प्रतिक्रियाये जिसमे सर्कार पर यात्रियों को छुड़ाने का दबाव होता था जी न्यूज़ नामक चेनल  ने वाकई में बढ़िया काम किया था उसने७ दिनों के भीतर ही  बताया था की अप्रहनकर्ता कैसे बंदूकें और हतियार विमान में ले जाने में सफल हुए  कैसेदरअसल अप्रहनकर्ता काठमांडू में जाली पासपोर्ट और टिकिटों के सहारे विमान में हथियारों समेत प्रविष्ट हुए थे नेपाल एअरपोर्ट पर कंहा और किस तरह चुक हुई ये सब भी बताया गया था  सच वो सात दिन तो ऐसे थे की लगता था हमारा जीवन ही रुक गया था जन्हा तक मैंने सुना हे रुबिन ने आतंकवादियों सेकिसी बात पर  बहुत बहस की थी तब आतंकवादियों ने उसे मारा पर यंहा उनकी पत्नी रचना की दाद देनी पड़ेगी वो अपने पति क जाने के जाने के बाद भी अपने सास ससुर का सहारा बनी हुई हे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सुनील भाई और डॉक्टर साब आप दोनों से लगातार मिल रहे सहयोग को देखकर बहुत  ख़ुशी होती है! आप दोनों का योगदान भी कम नहीं है! आप जैसे सदस्यों के  सहयोग से उत्साहित होकर ही ये सब संभव हो पाया है!* 



> *इस अतुलनीय योगदान के लिये धन्यवाद...........*





> *बेहद रोचक एवं मार्मिक सूत्र*

----------


## vijay.pareek86

क्या आप वो documentary का लिंक भी दे सकते हो
vijay.pareek86@gmail.com

----------


## 27saalkaboy

Dosto mai to bas itna kahuga ki yadi Hame kuch badalna h to hame aaj fir usi ukti ko dohrana hoga ki LOHA LOHE KO KAAT TA H. yadi hame kuch badalna h to Hame unhi logo k beech me jakar unhe nanga karna hoga...... Or aisi baton k liye to alag website banani chihiye ya alag forum.... jo har kisi k liye sulabh ho....... kyuki isme apni Nijta ko banaye rakhna thoda mushkil h..... mere sujhav par Dhyan dein....Plz.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> क्या आप वो documentary का लिंक भी दे सकते हो
> vijay.pareek86@gmail.com



*मित्र डॉक्युमेंट्री का लिंक इसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि संख्या 110 में दिया गया है!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> Dosto mai to bas itna kahuga ki yadi Hame kuch badalna h to hame aaj fir usi ukti ko dohrana hoga ki LOHA LOHE KO KAAT TA H. yadi hame kuch badalna h to Hame unhi logo k beech me jakar unhe nanga karna hoga...... Or aisi baton k liye to alag website banani chihiye ya alag forum.... jo har kisi k liye sulabh ho....... kyuki isme apni Nijta ko banaye rakhna thoda mushkil h..... mere sujhav par Dhyan dein....Plz.


*
मित्र ऐसे विषयों पर इस फोरम के सामान्य मंच पर भी चर्चा की जाती है जो एक अलग विभाग है! अपने विचार देने के लिए निजता या पहचान बताने के लिए यहाँ भी कोई बाध्य नहीं है और जरुरी भी नहीं है भाई जी!

आप निसंकोच होकर विचार रखें! धीरे धीरे जैसे जैसे आप फोरम में सक्रीय होते रहेंगे, आपको अपने जैसे ही अन्य सदस्य खुद बी खुद मिल जायेंगे!

भगवान् आपका भला करे!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अभी ये जो कसाब और अफजल जैसे लोगों को सरकार जिन्दा रखे हुए है, तो ये भी एक दुसरे कंधार को जनम देने में सहायक बातें हैं!*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *अभी ये जो कसाब और अफजल जैसे लोगों को सरकार जिन्दा रखे हुए है, तो ये भी एक दुसरे कंधार को जनम देने में सहायक बातें हैं!*


 *बढिया सूत्र और कमाल की जानकारी है जिससे लग भग सभी अनजान थे 
मेरा ये मानना है जब भी कोई आतंकवादी पकड़ा जाये उससे जानकारी निकलवा कर मार देना चाहिए नहीं तो ऐसे हादसे तो होते रहेंगे 
*

----------


## ras

*मित्र भारत कुमार जी, एक अत्यंत रोचक और मार्मिक सूत्र के लिए आपको साधुवाद,
मुझे तो येही समझ में नहीं आता की ऐसे लोगों को जिंदा रखा ही क्यूँ जाता है, मुंबई में देखो, जब से वहां एन्कोउन्टर होने लगे आज की डेट में कोई गिरोह बाकि नहीं बचा है, इन सालों का एक ही इलाज है, की अगर वो वाकई गुनाहगार हैं, और देश को और देश की सुरक्षा एजेंसियों को पता है की वो वाकई गुनाहगार हैं, तो तत्काल उनसे जानकारी लेके उन्हें मार देना चाहिए, अब बताओ भला अफज़ल को जिंदा रखने का क्या मतलब है, कसाब को जिंदा रखने का क्या मतलब है ? लानत है देश की सुरक्षा एजेंसियों पर अगर वो इतने सालों में उनसे जानकारी न निकल पाई हों तो, मार दो सालों को वरना एक और विमान अपहृत हो जायेगा.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *बढिया सूत्र और ..कलवा कर मार देना चाहिए नहीं तो ऐसे हादसे तो होते रहेंगे 
> *





> *मित्र भारत कुमार जी, एक अत्यंत रोचक और मार्मिक सूत्र के लिए आपको साधुवाद,
> मुझे तो येही सम.. मुंबई में देखो, जब से वहां एन्कोउन्टर होने लगे आज की डेट में कोई गिरोह बाकि नहीं बचा है, इन सालों का एक ही इलाज है, की अगर वो वाकई गुना...ना एक और विमान अपहृत हो जायेगा.*


*भाई कर तो पता नहीं क्या क्या देना चाहिए! पर हिजड़ी और लालची लोगों से भरी सरकार से उम्मीद नहीं है अब!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शायद किसी और कंधार के इंतज़ार में है सरकार!* 


> *मित्र भारत कुमार जी, एक अत्यंत रोचक और मार्मिक सूत्र के लिए आपको साधुवाद,
> मुझे तो येही समझ में नहीं आता की ऐसे लोगों को जिंदा रखा ही क्यूँ जाता है, मुंबई में देखो, जब से वहां एन्कोउन्टर होने लगे आज की डेट में कोई गिरोह बाकि नहीं बचा है, इन सालों का एक ही इलाज है, की अगर वो वाकई गुनाहगार हैं, और देश को और देश की सुरक्षा एजेंसियों को पता है की वो वाकई गुनाहगार हैं, तो तत्काल उनसे जानकारी लेके उन्हें मार देना चाहिए, अब बताओ भला अफज़ल को जिंदा रखने का क्या मतलब है, कसाब को जिंदा रखने का क्या मतलब है ? लानत है देश की सुरक्षा एजेंसियों पर अगर वो इतने सालों में उनसे जानकारी न निकल पाई हों तो, मार दो सालों को वरना एक और विमान अपहृत हो जायेगा.*

----------


## prakash85

BHARATKUMAR JI NE ITNI BADHIYA JANKAARI DI HAIN HUM TO AAJ TAK ANDHERE MEIN THE KYA HUA THA BUT THANKS

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आपको पसंद आया, उसके लिए शुक्रिया!* 


> BHARATKUMAR JI NE ITNI BADHIYA JANKAARI DI HAIN HUM TO AAJ TAK ANDHERE MEIN THE KYA HUA THA BUT THANKS

----------


## Teach Guru

मैने आपका ये सूत्र आज ही देखा है 
जानकारी से भरपूर ओर स्वतंत्र विचार वाला ये सूत्र बहुत बढ़िया है|

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शुक्रिया जनाब! उस डॉक्युमेंट्री से पहले मुझे इतना पता था कि विमान को अपहृत किया और कंधार ले गए! डॉक्युमेंट्री देखी तो सोचा मेरे जैसे और भी कईं भाई होंगे! इसलिए पूरी डॉक्युमेंट्री को यहाँ लिख दिया!* 


> मैने आपका ये सूत्र आज ही देखा है 
> जानकारी से भरपूर ओर स्वतंत्र विचार वाला ये सूत्र बहुत बढ़िया है|

----------


## mzone420

> *शुक्रिया जनाब! उस डॉक्युमेंट्री से पहले मुझे इतना पता था कि विमान को अपहृत किया और कंधार ले गए! डॉक्युमेंट्री देखी तो सोचा मेरे जैसे और भी कईं भाई होंगे! इसलिए पूरी डॉक्युमेंट्री को यहाँ लिख दिया!*


*मैंने इसी पर आधारित एक शो discovery channel पर देखा था.... देख के बड़ा बुरा लगा. और  गुस्सा भी आ रहा है अपनी सरकारी सोच पर.. आज कसाब जैसे आतंकवादी हमारी मेहमाननवाजी का लुफ्त ले रहे हैं, करोडों रूपये उसके पीछे पानी की तरह बहाया ज रहा है.. भगवान ना करे कल कोई इस तरह की घटना फिर से दोहराया जाए..

क्या हमारी कानून व्यवस्था इतनी पंगु है की एक आतंकवादी को फांसी भी नहीं दे सकते. कुछ लोग तो ऐसे भी हैं जो इसे मानवाधिकार से भी जोड़ देते है.
जब कसाब जैसे आतंकवादी निर्दोष लोगों क खून बहाते हैं तब बेचारों का जीने क अधिकार कहा जाता है....*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*उन ख़ास मानवाधिकार वाले लोगों की जांच होनी चाहिए!जो लोग मानव हैं ही नहीं, जो हैं ही सूअर उनके लिए कैसा मानवाधिकार? पर फिर भी कुछ लोकल दल जो सिर्फ इसी फिराक में रहते हैं की धरना या विर्दोह करने को कुछ भी मिल जाये!*


> *मैंने इसी पर आधारित एक शो discovery channel पर देखा था.... देख के बड़ा बुरा लगा. और  गुस्सा भी आ रहा है अपनी सरकारी सोच पर.. आज कसाब जैसे आतंकवादी हमारी मेहमाननवाजी का लुफ्त ले रहे हैं, करोडों रूपये उसके पीछे पानी की तरह बहाया ज रहा है.. भगवान ना करे कल कोई इस तरह की घटना फिर से दोहराया जाए..
> 
> क्या हमारी कानून व्यवस्था इतनी पंगु है की एक आतंकवादी को फांसी भी नहीं दे सकते. कुछ लोग तो ऐसे भी हैं जो इसे मानवाधिकार से भी जोड़ देते है.
> जब कसाब जैसे आतंकवादी निर्दोष लोगों क खून बहाते हैं तब बेचारों का जीने क अधिकार कहा जाता है....*

----------


## thewheeloffortune

Aap ne pure ghatna ko bahoot hi achhe tarike se likha hai ...aisa lag raha tha ki i watching documentary movie ..thanks for great description of kandhar hijacking ... jahan tak aatankbadi ke chhodne ki baat hai bo us samay li gaya faisal sahi bhi ho sakta hai because power comes with great responsibilities...therefore no comments on that...thanks again.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शुक्रिया                  !*


> Aap ne pure ghatna ko bahoot hi achhe tarike se likha hai ...aisa lag raha tha ki i watching documentary movie ..thanks for great description of kandhar hijacking ... jahan tak aatankbadi ke chhodne ki baat hai bo us samay li gaya faisal sahi bhi ho sakta hai because power comes with great responsibilities...therefore no comments on that...thanks again.

----------


## marwariladka

इस मुद्दे पर बनी एक फिल्म है तेलुगु में "गगनम"...लेकिन इसके अंत में जो दिखाया गया है वो हमारी भारत सरकार को करना चाहिए था जो के वह नहीं कर सकी....आप देखंगे?

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मैंने शायद अभी पिछले दिनों ही देखि वो फिल्म! ये वही फिल्म है क्या जिसमे अंत में विमान बदलते समय  चर्च की घंटियों के इशारे से सभी यात्री निचे बैठ जाते है,., और कुछ ऐसा ही?>??*


> इस मुद्दे पर बनी एक फिल्म है तेलुगु में "गगनम"...लेकिन इसके अंत में जो दिखाया गया है वो हमारी भारत सरकार को करना चाहिए था जो के वह नहीं कर सकी....आप देखंगे?

----------


## bawa009

many may not know that De La Rue Giori – the owner of more than 90 percent of the world’s currency printing business  in Switzerland – was one of the passengers in the Indian Airlines plane hijacked to Kandahar. (Time magazine, 17 January 2000). It is easy to imagine the type of pressure that could have been applied by the Swiss on our government at the time of the hijack.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इस जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र!* 


> many may not know that De La Rue Giori – the owner of more than 90 percent of the world’s currency printing business  in Switzerland – was one of the passengers in the Indian Airlines plane hijacked to Kandahar. (Time magazine, 17 January 2000). It is easy to imagine the type of pressure that could have been applied by the Swiss on our government at the time of the hijack.

----------


## deshpremi

*मित्र भारत कुमार आज ही पूरा सूत्र पढ़ा आपने बहुत ही सरहानीय काम किया हैं जिसके लिए आप मेरी शुभकामनाये सवीकार करे 
आपसे सहमत हूं  हमारी सरकार शुरुआत से लेकर वर्तमान तक पंगु ही रहीं हैं अब समय हैं की हम देशवासियों को ही जागरूक होना पडेगा बेशक मैं उस विमान में सवार नहीं था पर अगर होता तो जरुर कोशिश करता की सहयात्रियों के साथ मिलकर आतंकवादियों से भिडा जाये चाहे उसमे जान भी चली जाये सब कहेंगे की बातों और हकीकत में बढा फर्क होता हैं पर मैं कोशिश जरुर करता मैं तो Discovery चैनल वालों का धन्यावाद करना चाहूँगा जो उन्होंने इस घटना को चित्रित कर प्रदर्शित किया Discovery पर ही एक प्रोग्राम दिखाया गया था जिसमे उन्होंने विमान अपहरण के केस में यात्रियो दवारा क्या किया जाना चाहियें कैसे विमान को नियंत्रित किया जा सकता हैं कैसे एक कामन फ्रिक़ुएन्सी पर धरती पर स्थित एअरपोर्ट से सहायता ली जा सकती हैं और विमान को उतारा जा सकता हैं  सभी को उस तरह के कार्यक्रम जरुर देखने चाहियें ताकि आपातकालीन स्थितियों का सही तरीके से सामना किया जा सकें * [/B]

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *मित्र भारत कुमार आज ही पूरा सूत्र पढ़ा आपने बहुत ही सरहानीय काम किया हैं जिसके लिए आप मेरी शुभकामनाये सवीकार करे 
> आपसे सहमत हूं  हमारी सरकार शुरुआत से लेकर वर्तमान तक पंगु ही रहीं हैं अब समय हैं की हम देशवासियों को ही जागरूक होना पडेगा बेशक मैं उस विमान में सवार नहीं था पर अगर होता तो जरुर कोशिश करता की सहयात्रियों के साथ मिलकर आतंकवादियों से भिडा जाये चाहे उसमे जान भी चली जाये सब कहेंगे की बातों और हकीकत में बढा फर्क होता हैं पर मैं कोशिश जरुर करता मैं तो Discovery चैनल वालों का धन्यावाद करना चाहूँगा जो उन्होंने इस घटना को चित्रित कर प्रदर्शित किया Discovery पर ही एक प्रोग्राम दिखाया गया था जिसमे उन्होंने विमान अपहरण के केस में यात्रियो दवारा क्या किया जाना चाहियें कैसे विमान को नियंत्रित किया जा सकता हैं कैसे एक कामन फ्रिक़ुएन्सी पर धरती पर स्थित एअरपोर्ट से सहायता ली जा सकती हैं और विमान को उतारा जा सकता हैं  सभी को उस तरह के कार्यक्रम जरुर देखने चाहियें ताकि आपातकालीन स्थितियों का सही तरीके से सामना किया जा सकें * [/B]


*आपने सही कहा मित्र! लेकिन शायद मौत का डर बाकी की सभी बातों पर हावी हो जाता है!
वैसे भी मित्र जब विमान अमृतसर और उसके बाद दुबई में उतरा गया, उस समय भी भारत सरकार कुछ ख़ास नहीं कर पायी थी!*

----------


## Bhai G

भारत भाई ........यार क्या लिखते हो ..सूत्र पढ़ते वक्त ऐसा  लग रहा था कि जैसे मै पढ़ नहीं रहा बल्कि इसे जिवंत देख रहा हूँ   ........बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी है .......
आप कहते हो कि आतंकवादियों को फंसी पे क्यों नहीं चढाते  सिर्फ जेल में बंद  रखते है .......मै कहता हूँ कि उन कुत्तो को गिरफ्तार ही क्यों करते है  सीधा वहीँ का वहीँ मार क्यों नहीं देते .....अब कसाब को ही देख लो पहले  गिरफ्तार करो फिर मुक़दमा चलाओ जिनका फैसला आने में बरसो लग जाते है फिर  अपील पर अपील आगे राष्ट्रपति दया याचिका तब तक करोडो रुपये उसकी सुरक्षा पर  खर्च करो इससे तो अच्छा है इन हरामियो को हाथोहाथ गोली मार देना चाहिए

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> भारत भाई ........यार . लग रहा था कि जैसे मै पढ़ नहीं रहा बल्कि इसे जिवंत देख.अपील पर अपील आगे राष्ट्रपति दया याचिका तब तक करोडो रुपये उसकी सुरक्षा पर  खर्च करो इससे तो अच्छा है इन हरामियो को हाथोहाथ गोली मार देना चाहिए


*
इस बारे में क्या कहूँ मित्र! शायद हम वहां तक सोच ही नहीं पाते हों जहाँ  से इन* *ख़ुफ़िया* *संस्थाओं की सोच शुरू होती है! या फिर वोट की राजनीती! पहले वाला  कर्ण सच हो, यही प्रार्थना करता हूँ! 

सूत्र पसंद आया आपको, ये जानकार ख़ुशी हुई! एक डॉक्युमेंट्री को देखने के बाद लिखा था!*

----------


## brokenarrow

*भारत भाई सूत्र पढ़कर आख से आसू निकल गए........क्या यही हालत होगी हमारे इस रास्त्र की? क्या कभी कोई वीर नहीं पैदा होगा चाणक्य जेसा जो रास्त्र को मजबूत कर सके?....और दुबई गवर्मेंट के रुख के ऊपर तो मुझे बहुत चिड, गुस्सा , और हताशा आ गयी.....मतलब ये सब  मिले हुई है.....और मैंने टीवी के समाचारों में देखा था की कैसे खुश होकर वो सारे आतंकवादी खुली गाडी ओ में बैठकर  किल्कारिया करते हुए  जा रहे थे...मुझे वो द्रश्य बखूबी याद है.......और इस घटना को पढने के बाद मुझे  इजराइली जासूसी संस्था मोसाद द्वारा किये गए ओपरेशन '' जोनाथन '' याद आ गया ..कभी समय मिले तो वर्णन कीजियेगा.....*

----------


## Shyam0Sharma

बहुत बढीया लिखते हो .................
सच लिखते हो 
आप जैसे लोगो की देश का जरूरत है

----------


## faqrudeen

paroksh रूप से पकिस्तान पर ही इलज़ाम लगाने के लिए itna bada सूत्र banaye हो

----------


## ras

इसमें परोक्ष रूप से इलज़ाम लगाने की क्या ज़रूरत है, ये तो प्रत्यक्ष है की पाकिस्तान ही सारे आतंकवाद की जड़ है, पहले ये काम अमेरिका करता था, अब उसकी करनी  तो दुसरे कर रहे हैं, इन्हें ये बात समझ नहीं आती की इस तरह के काम शेर की सवारी जैसे होते हैं, जब तक सवार हो तब तक तो ठीक है लेकिन अगर उतरे तो शेर तुम्हे ही खा जायेगा. जैसे की अमेरिका को खाया और अब पाकिस्तान को खा रहा है, अफगानिस्तान का हाल तो सबको पता ही है. अगर देखा जाये तो दुनिया में आतंकवाद का जनक अमेरिका ही है, क्यूंकि आतंकवाद तभी शुरू हुआ जब अमेरिका ने एक धार्मिक पुस्तक में उल्लेखित विवरण के अनुसार फिलिस्तीनियों से उनकी ज़मीन छीन कर इजराइल का निर्माण किया.

----------


## mera naam jocker

> paroksh रूप से पकिस्तान पर ही इलज़ाम लगाने के लिए itna bada सूत्र banaye हो


  इल्जाम नहीं हरकत बताना चाह रहे है मियां

----------


## nishanath

मैंने वो प्रेस कांफ्रेस देखि थी जन परिजन बेशर्मी से ऐसा दबाव बना रहे थे  की हर कीमत पर यात्रियों को छुडाया जाए | जब हम खुद कुर्बानी देने में  पिछाड़ी थे तो सरकार और भ्रस्ट  आराम तलबी तंत्र क्या करेगा |

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मैंने वो प्रेस कांफ्रेस देखि थी जन परिजन बेशर्मी से ऐसा दबाव बना रहे थे  की हर कीमत पर यात्रियों को छुडाया जाए | जब हम खुद कुर्बानी देने में  पिछाड़ी थे तो सरकार और भ्रस्ट  आराम तलबी तंत्र क्या करेगा |


*
मित्र यहाँ परिजनों पर बेशरम होने का इलज़ाम लगाना सही नहीं है! सभी के लिए अपने परिवार की जान बाकी हर बात से ज्यादा कीमती होती है!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *भारत भाई सूत्र पढ़कर आख से आसू निकल गए........क्या यही हालत होगी हमारे इस रास्त्र की? क्या कभी कोई वीर नहीं पैदा होगा चाणक्य जेसा जो रास्त्र को मजबूत कर सके?....और दुबई गवर्मेंट के रुख के ऊपर तो मुझे बहुत चिड, गुस्सा , और हताशा आ गयी.....मतलब ये सब  मिले हुई है.....और मैंने टीवी के समाचारों में देखा था की कैसे खुश होकर वो सारे आतंकवादी खुली गाडी ओ में बैठकर  किल्कारिया करते हुए  जा रहे थे...मुझे वो द्रश्य बखूबी याद है.......और इस घटना को पढने के बाद मुझे  इजराइली जासूसी संस्था मोसाद द्वारा किये गए ओपरेशन '' जोनाथन '' याद आ गया ..कभी समय मिले तो वर्णन कीजियेगा.....*





> बहुत बढीया लिखते हो .................
> सच लिखते हो 
> आप जैसे लोगो की देश का जरूरत है


*आप सभी को सूत्र से जानकारी मिली तो सूत्र बनाने का कारन पूरा हो गया! 
शुक्रिया मित्र!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> इसमें परोक्  है, पहले ये काम आती की इस तरह के काम शेर की सवारी जैसे होते हैं, जब तक सवार हो तब तक तो ठीक है लेकिन अगर उतरे तो शेर तुम्हे ही खा जायेगा. जैसे का ही है, क्यूंकि आतंकवाद तभी शुरू हुआ जब राइल का निर्माण किया.


*सही कह रहे हो मित्र! दूरगामी खतरों को देखते हुए अपनी सुरक्षा के उपाय  करने की बजाय अगर सभी देश स्विज़र्लैंड की तरह अपना बजट मानव जीवन सूचकांक  को बढ़ावा देने के उद्देश्य से बनाएं तो कम से काम आज तो सुधर जायेगा! कल  तो वैसे भी किसी ने नहीं देखा!

आतंकवाद और उसकी परिभाषा भी समय के साथ बदलने लगी है! क्या मालूम हम और आप  को अंदेशा तक न हो और असली कहानी कुछ और ही निकले!! सभी एक ही थाली के  चट्टे  बट्टे की तरह लगने  लगे हैं अब तो!!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Is sutra ko likhne mein bahut samay laga tha.. :)

----------

